# The Fridays



## dellzeqq (24 May 2012)

...specialise in Night Rides from city centre (London, Cardiff, York, Manchester) to the coast (Brighton, Whitstable, Felpham, Southend, Swansea, Hull and Morecambe). 2012 sees a mini-tour (London-Newhaven-Dieppe-Paris) and LonJoG from London to John O'Groats. All the rides start at midnight. Some rides are easier than others - London to Southend is a good one to start with if you're worried about making the trip.

Numbers vary from 15 to over 100. Registration and qualifying third party insurance is a must. The Fridays is a CTC affiliate, so third party insurance can be obtained for £15. Membership of the club costs £2.

These are group rides. Wayfinders stand at junctions directing traffic, nobody is left behind and the Tail End Charlies help with minor mechanicals and punctures.

The rides are advertised on the 'Informal Rides' Cycle Chat forum, by e-mail and on a blogthingy http://fnrttc.blogspot.co.uk/ Registration is by e-mail to fnrttc@yahoo.co.uk Young people might care to look for FNRttC on Twitter


----------

